# Jitters in 3D View



## Cutsman (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't know why but for some reason in the 3D View the cube jitters while it's spinning, what on earth could be wrong?


----------



## Cutsman (Sep 3, 2004)

no one has ever had this problem? am i missing something? bump.


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 3, 2004)

does AtiTool report "artifacts"?


----------



## albatross (Sep 3, 2004)

i too had this problem, the furry cube stuttered. the reason here was my samurize config running at the same time. so terminate your background progs until you found the guilty...


----------



## Cutsman (Sep 3, 2004)

No, but strangely I think I fixed it as there was some strange problem with ATITool in the initial release of Omega's latest drivers. So he revised them and re-released the driver set (same version number, just smaller file) and it works now, well, at least better, it will still stutter sometimes. There were never any problems with artifacts as I was getting a solid FPS up and above the 100's, its just the cube didn't have a smooth and fluid movement.


----------



## Cutsman (Sep 3, 2004)

ohhh samurize... nice, i just happen to have mine running as well, thanks albatross!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

the stuttering happens sometimes when temp. monitoring is enabled or other things consume cpu time... when not scanning atitool uses only idle time to render - so no idle time -> stuttering cube... if atitool is in the background and/or minimized it will completely stop rendering and consume no cpu time


----------



## Cutsman (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks for the info, i'll remember that next time i'm running it.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine stutters even when no programs are open and very few in the backround. See my specs below. Ive had this problem with every version of ATITool, and no artifacts.


----------



## Trimm (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah mine's like that once in a while too.  Even with no background apps running.


----------



## Guden Oden (Sep 15, 2004)

Trimm said:
			
		

> Yeah mine's like that once in a while too.  Even with no background apps running.



With the previous version of atitool, I found the spinning cube often jerked when I had antialiasing forced in the control panel. With the current version I get about the same cube-fps even without AA activated as I did in previous version WITH it active! A little weird, but it doesn't seem to affect artifact scanning, the difference appears purely cosmetic.

What is a little bit more concerning is the "unfocused hairy cube" doesn't catch all types of artifacts that can appear in-game. A speed that gives no artifacts in atitool might cause single random red or black or white pixels to appear in doom3 (particulary on weapon models), or cause farcry to crash to the desktop... An artifact scanner that performed a few more varied tasks would probably be helpful even if it ends up running slower. It could be an user-selectable option perhaps. 

Anyway, atitool roxxors. I use nuttin else but it + ati's own control panel (classic version).


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 15, 2004)

Maybe W1zzard with all his great brainpower could create a stand alone intensive artifact scanner???????
Just a thought


----------

